# Wireless Problems ipw2100

## GrizzlyRizzo

Hi im having torubles with my wifi card. 

I have an ipw2100 card in my machine. 

I have everything compiled into my kernel as far as im concerd and i have all the firmware emerged. 

I dont seem to be able to get it to work.

Could someone please help me ?

----------

## mikegpitt

We need a bit more info before we can figure what might be happening.  Are you having problems with the driver loading or having it connect to your wireless?

Can you also post the output of `lspci`,  `ifconfig -a`, and `iwconfig`?

If you compiled IPW2100 into your kernel, recompile it as a module for now.  It will help to see if it is loading properly.  I assume you already did this but also make sure you have net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware installed.

----------

## d2_racing

So, can you post this actually :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i 802

# cat .config | grep -i ipw

```

----------

## GrizzlyRizzo

Modprobe gives this error:

modprobe ipw2100

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2100 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko)

will post the rest of the required info asap

----------

## GrizzlyRizzo

localhost linux # cat .config | grep -i 802

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

localhost linux # cat .config | grep -i ipw

CONFIG_IPW2100=m

CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2100_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

lspci

02:0a.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRP/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

localhost linux# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=====================================================================

Sytem uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Mobile_Genuine_Intel-R-_processor_1400MHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 01 Apr 2009 16:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:	3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:	2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto:	2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout:	1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:	1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:	2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:	1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:	2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:	1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:	1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:	2.6.28.-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="X86 ~X86"

CBUILD="I686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-02 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-02 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRROR="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-W1,-01"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --terms --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glidc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset: CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLY

----------

## GrizzlyRizzo

oh yeah firmware is installed and so is wpa_supplicant, but also do i need wireless-tools?

----------

## GrizzlyRizzo

For ifconfig -a and iwconfig wlan0 is a no show.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lspci -vmm -k

# lsmod

```

----------

## GrizzlyRizzo

lspci -vmm -k

```
Slot:   00:00.0

Class:   Host bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82855PM Processor to I/O Controller

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   21

Driver:   agpgart-intel

Slot:   00:01.0

Class:   PCI bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82855PM Processor to AGP Controller

Rev:   21

Slot:   00:1d.0

Class:   USB Controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   03

Driver:   uhci_hcd

Slot:   00:1d.1

Class:   USB Controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   03

Driver:   uhci_hcd

Slot:   00:1d.7

Class:   USB Controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   03

ProgIf:   20

Driver:   ehci_hcd

Slot:   00:1e.0

Class:   PCI bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801 Mobile PCI Bridge

Rev:   83

Slot:   00:1f.0

Class:   ISA bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge

Rev:   03

Slot:   00:1f.1

Class:   IDE interface

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   03

ProgIf:   8a

Driver:   ata_piix

Slot:   00:1f.5

Class:   Multimedia audio controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0411

Rev:   03

Slot:   01:00.0

Class:   VGA compatible controller

Vendor:   nVidia Corporation

Device:   NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 64M]

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   a1

Slot:   02:07.0

Class:   FireWire (IEEE 1394)

Vendor:   Texas Instruments

Device:   TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

ProgIf:   10

Slot:   02:08.0

Class:   Ethernet controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   83

Driver:   e100

Slot:   02:0a.0

Class:   Network controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter

SVendor:   Intel Corporation

SDevice:   Toshiba Satellite M10

Rev:   04

Module:   ipw2100

Slot:   02:0b.0

Class:   CardBus bridge

Vendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

Device:   ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   33

Driver:   yenta_cardbus

Slot:   02:0d.0

Class:   System peripheral

Vendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

Device:   SD TypA Controller

SVendor:   Toshiba America Info Systems

SDevice:   Device 0001

Rev:   05
```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by
```

This all i got from lsmod.

----------

## mikegpitt

If your lsmod isn't showing any modules that means you are either purposefully or accidentally not automatically loading modules, as hardware is detected.  Do you have this option in your .config?

```
CONFIG_MODULES=y

```

----------

## GrizzlyRizzo

Have enabled forced loading of modules but still have the same results.

----------

## GrizzlyRizzo

BTW couldn't find CONFIG_MODULES when i did a search FYI i am using 2.6.27 if that makes a difference.

----------

## GrizzlyRizzo

Thanks for all the help but called it quits, did a rebuild with all the wifi stuff as modules and it seems to be working fine, just need to get wpa_supplicant to work with WPA crypt.

----------

## cach0rr0

my two cents - have had the best luck using NetworkManager, assuming you'll be using this through a GUI

your results may vary, i know others have different preferences and loathe networkmanager

now having said that...what you did was precisely what i was going to recommend - for wireless drivers, best to do them as modules. from what i can gather the numerous wireless tools out there expect this, and are written as such

----------

## Mgiese

2.6.29gentoo-r5

my problem is that either i use this or that encryption method the wpa_supplicant always says :

```
Association request to the driver failed
```

wpa_supplicant : Installed versions:  0.6.4(17:55:56 07/11/09)(dbus kernel_linux madwifi qt3 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -gnutls -kernel_FreeBSD -ps3 -qt4)

```

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"44"  Nickname:"ipw2100"

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```

01:01.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

```

```
# modprobe -v ipw2100

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2100.ko 
```

```
# wpa_supplicant -dd -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

Line: 3 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=2):

     34 34                                             44              

key_mgmt: 0x4

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='44'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

Interface eth1 set UP - waiting a second for the driver to complete initialization

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:04:23:87:d7:66

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

Added interface eth1

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1043 ([UP][RUNNING])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1043 ([UP][RUNNING])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1285 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:11:20:b4:90:40 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:11:20:b4:90:40 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44'

Trying to associate with 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 (SSID='44' freq=2427 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1043 ([UP][RUNNING])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1285 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:11:20:b4:90:40 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:11:20:b4:90:40 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44'

Already associated with the selected AP.

Authentication with 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 into blacklist

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 1285 bytes of scan results (5 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:11:20:b4:90:40 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:11:20:b4:90:40 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

4: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44'

Trying to associate with 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 (SSID='44' freq=2427 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1002 bytes of scan results (4 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44'

Already associated with the selected AP.

Authentication with 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 timed out.

BSSID 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 blacklist count incremented to 2

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Received 1002 bytes of scan results (4 BSSes)

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - blacklisted

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - blacklisted

No APs found - clear blacklist and try again

Removed BSSID 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 from blacklist (clear)

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

Try to find non-WPA AP

0: 00:1a:4f:02:59:9b ssid='FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

1: 00:21:91:9a:e8:e9 ssid='Deathwish#3' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

2: 00:21:29:be:6c:36 ssid='Matt Shaker on Air 2,4Ghz' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11

   skip - SSID mismatch

3: 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1

   selected non-WPA AP 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 ssid='44'

Trying to associate with 00:04:0e:d6:0a:89 (SSID='44' freq=2427 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface eth1

State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

```

```
 # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

  ssid="44"

    key_mgmt=NONE

    } 
```

as far as i understand, the ipw2100 module does not understand commands from wpa_supplicant....

any suggestions ? thanks a lot

edit : meanwhile i solved the problem, i had to give permission for new mac adresses in my router

----------

